# SPHYNX CATS (hairless)



## libbo (May 4, 2009)

*I don't like animals that drop hair, i am a bit of a clean freak when it comes to our house. but i'd like a cat, we both love the sphynx as there are just so different and i want a cat that is indoors only and can not harm any wildlife.*

*i looked on the net and from a breeder there $1500/$2000 for a pet (desexed) if someone has bought one how much did you pay???*

*Does anyone have one of these cats or know anything about them???*

*i think there just beautiful in a small ET way*


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2009)

It would have to stay out of the sun... Do they get cancers much?


----------



## libbo (May 4, 2009)

the breeder i talked to makes you sign a contract before purchase saying you will keep it contained indoors at all times due to sun burn and the fact people seem to like to steal them as there are considered still rare in australia.. plus if i pay $2000 for an animal it wont be leaving my house :shock: 

i think the lighter ones would diffently be more prone to sun burn too


----------



## Sturdy (May 4, 2009)

I totally want one...! 
then i can shave my head and call it Mr biggils worth


----------



## Jarden (May 4, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> I totally want one...!
> then i can shave my head and call it Mr biggils worth




hahahha


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2009)

Dude that thing reminds me of the tocra off Star Gate SG1 lol.


----------



## Retic (May 4, 2009)

The lack of hair would make them easier to digest.


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2009)

But you would end up with really runny poohs that are tricky to clean up cause there is no roughage to hold it all together.


----------



## Naja_nivea (May 5, 2009)

Lol but expensive snake food. I personally dont like animals that have been inbreed so much that they are aberrations in nature, ie unable to go outside. The 2nd pic libido posted is esp ugly, surely not even the mother could love it hehe.

But anyway, good luck finding one and spending thousands of $ on a cat.


----------



## Ishah (May 5, 2009)

The first one is cute in a weird kinda way, but that second one....:shock: MY GOD! I think I'd definately prefer a coloured one, rather than a pink/white one...for sure!


----------



## Vixen (May 5, 2009)

You could also try a cornish or devon rex, although they will shed more than a hairless cat obviously, you will hardly notice it.


----------



## PythonRob (May 5, 2009)

It is my personal choice, however I prefer to feed rodents to my reptiles, much cheaper !!!!!!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (May 5, 2009)

Buy a snake with the money instead
They don't drop hair


----------



## Ewan (May 5, 2009)

My wife and I looked at getting sphynx cats and found it near impossible. Breeders want interviews and will pick and choose who they sell them too. It will be easier to import one from overseas and have it in quaranteen. 

We decided to go for Devon Rex and you can even find some with the bald genetics. They have great personalities and are extremely needy. They are much more affordable aswell. 

Good luck with your new kitty when u get one or two.


----------



## OdessaStud (May 5, 2009)

I love em as well, I looked into getting one myself from a breeder up here.Ive been on the waiting list now for over 2 years.A friend of mine has 2 on the way from OS they have cost her a fortune already and she hasnt even patted them yet.


----------



## aliveandkicking (May 5, 2009)

ugly, ugly cats!!!!


----------



## JasonL (May 5, 2009)

Are they from Brazil?


----------



## AM Pythons (May 5, 2009)

i can personally say EWAN's devon rex's are great animals, and are a LOT better looking than the sphynx, i think any way, but i used to breed devon rex rats years ago... so i might b biased on the devon's...


----------



## Colin (May 5, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Are they from Brazil?



your thinking of another sort of hairless cat Jason


----------



## JasonL (May 5, 2009)

Colin said:


> your thinking of another sort of hairless cat Jason



Oh yeah, sorry, my mind was wandering again....


----------



## felixoscar (May 5, 2009)

They are very cute. My sister has owned 2 Devon Rex's & 1 curly coat Devon Rex. They are fantastic cats, very loyal and affectionate. They are best to stay inside as you said as one of her cats was allergic to grass seeds and had to keep getting shots from the Vet. 

The curly coat Devon Rex my sister had was that cute, when she took it to get desexed at the local vets, the vet nurse stole the cat for 3 days and it was only found due to the Owner of the surgery following her home and saw the cat in her house window. So do keep an eye out when you get one. They also need the occasional bath to stay beautiful. I say go for it, but do look at the Devon Rex's are they are fantastic little things.:lol:


----------



## Bax155 (May 5, 2009)

tatt2tony said:


> i can personally say EWAN's devon rex's are great animals, and are a LOT better looking than the sphynx..


Second that tony!! After seeing Ewans cats my Mrs wants one!! Thanks mate LOL!!


----------



## Scaler (May 5, 2009)

+1 vote for the Rex's - they're just wonderful. 
I have a Cornish Rex and she is just the most interesting cat - i never expected so much personality! 
They are very needy - so make sure you're ready to give it some of your time!


----------



## dave8208 (May 5, 2009)

isnt there an "aussie cats and dogs" site that would help you mate ? ? ? ? ? ......google it !


----------



## dailyskin (May 5, 2009)

Love the Sphynx - particularly the black ones.

But Devons are easier to get, and are sooooo affectionate and lovely!

Breeders will make you jump through hoops of fire to get a Sphynx. And keep in mind you will have to put up with nearly EVERYONE saying EWWWW how ugly!


----------

